# Phlegm



## Doug (29/9/15)

6 years ago, I was diagnosed with COPD/emphysema and indeed, I could feel every cigarette hurting me, I was left with no choice but to stop smoking immediately! Easier said than done, like alcohol, some people are casual drinkers and some are alcoholics, I found myself to be a smokeaholic. My wife on the other hand, who smoked much more than me, quit easily, not that that prevented her passing of an unrelated disease.

I looked around and found this hopeful alternative through technology, the ecig. The first devices were quite primitive and could not compete with the consistency of cigarettes, and in SA, the juices were low in nicotine, so I struggled at first, but then more consistent devices and stronger juices became available through some entrepreneurs and I could get 24mg nicotine juices which did the trick, as long as I was getting my nicotine, I didn't have to smoke. Within weeks, I was breathing much easier, tasting and smelling normally again (found I had been over-spicing my food  ).

Lung tests a couple months later prompted the doc to say "You have the lungs of someone 20 years younger". COPD damage is however, irreversible, but a large degree of recovery happened to those parts of my lungs which had not yet been permanently damaged.

Back on topic: Other than normal aging, my health has not deteriorated in the last 6 years, the only factor that gives some concern, is the ever increasing amount of phlegm being produced. I started noticing the phlegm increase about a year into vaping and it has been steadily increasing to the point where I have to make sure I clear my throat before going to sleep and spend some time clearing it in the mornings. I don't have a cough at all, its all deliberate throat clearing and I seldom have to clear my throat during the day, it just builds up at night while sleeping.

To make matters worse, I have developed a Zenkers Diverticulum, a pouch that forms in the throat wall through weakening tissue in the throat lining between rings. Doctors don't really know why some people develop this, I suspect it started when I was doing a lot of coughing while smoking, making a possible congenital weakness manifest. Either way, it fills with phlegm overnight and clearing it in the mornings is not a pretty sight.

My conclusion is that long term vaping does cause an increase in phlegm production. I have no idea whether this relates to lung damage, because my breathing remains fine, so far, its just an increasing irritation and a bit embarrassing when waking up with strangers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (29/9/15)

Very informative, thank you @Doug. I have been vaping for just over 2 years now and have not noticed any phlegm being produced in my case. Same story otherwise with COPD in its initial stages when I started vaping on 36 mg after a 3 pack a day habit! Now on 12 mg, but having some 18 mg juices to clear.


----------



## Viper_SA (29/9/15)

About 4 months into vaping I had a lot of phlegm, but it cleared after two or three weeks. I reckon it was old goo that had to make it's way out, and I've always had sinus issues, even before I started smoking. Maybe some take longer to expell the old goo?


----------



## zadiac (29/9/15)

It's just your body getting rid of all the kakkas that the smoking left behind. It will clear up eventually. It differs from person to person. For some it takes longer than for others. Just hang in there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

